# 2004 350z Roadster, 45k miles



## KenAndBBQ (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello! I need help. How much should I pay for a 2004 350z Roadster with 45k miles ? Are there known issues with the car from this year? 

Thanks for your help, Sirs!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try N.A.D.A. Home Page and New Cars, Used Cars, Blue Book Values & Car Prices - Kelley Blue Book for current values.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

KBB valuation is lousy.

best bet is to use autotrader and see what the going market rate is in your area. Prices will vary from area to area for whatever reason.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Consumer Reports is another source for valuations.


----------

